# I Always ask this question



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

So pro hormones, in your guys opinion wouldnt you be better off going with aas? Whats your take on the roll of ph's


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 2, 2013)

I stay away from PHs....

some like em.  I just dont care for em.  in the toxic area


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2013)

A pro-hormone is a chemical that converts in the body into something else... Ok but what happens to the other bit that is no longer used? Nobody knows. PH's are created by supp companies to achieve a goal regardless of sides.  They have not gone through clinical trials and have little to no evidence in the real world. AAS on the other hand has what like a century? 

Additionally, when taking a PH cycle, they are taken without test. The PH shuts you down/suppresses your HPTA. So you are left with no natural test levels. Testosterone is REQUIRED for a proper and effective cycle. Nobody does PH's and gets huge and stays that way. At least with test you have the option to cruise.


----------



## Azog (Dec 2, 2013)

I personally stay away from them. Regular old AAS' are better understood, and from what I know carry less/more predictable/manageable sides.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup its pretty much my thoughts as well..


----------



## shenky (Dec 3, 2013)

likewise...


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

I have tried a few that I liked when "the well" dried up a few years ago. Finaflex 550 XD. It kept my AAS weight on me for a month until I received my gear. Pretty big success story there...


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 5, 2013)

Andro!!!!!!!!!


----------

